
Is scientific publishing about to be disrupted? - mblakele
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/is-scientific-publishing-about-to-be-disrupted/
======
russell
This a very thoughtful discussion of publishing, scientific publishing in
particular, and disruptive technologies and why the incumbents fail. His basic
premise is that the incumbents are at a local optimum and cannot move off it
without seriously damaging their existing businesses. For (my) example, the
NYT cannot move completely on line without antagonizing their print customers,
liquidating print facilities, busting unions, and on an on, probably going
bankrupt in the process.

As a bonus he offers several good suggestions for entrepreneurs in the
scientific publishing business.

On a sad note, the post opens with a mention of the demise of Kongo Gumi
founded in 578. It makes one feel that there should be a means of preserving
historical companies jast as there are for historical landmarks, perhaps by
repurposing them as museums.

------
baselineshift
great piece

